# Xbox one gamertags



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Young JDx 

Battlefield 4
Forza 5


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

John74

Forza 5
Call of Duty Ghosts
Now Battlefield 4 too.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

x L i a m 8 9 x

Forza 5
Battlefield 4
Cod:Ghosts 
Fifa 14


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

allan1888

Forza 5 
Dead rising 3
Battlefield 4
COD Ghosts
Fifa 14
Killer instinct 
Powerstar golf 
Peggle 2


----------



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

Added you guys  my tag is II FastraX II play BF4 and FIFA 14 have dead rising but no one to play it with and cod ghosts.... Don't get me started bigges heap of **** of a shooter every year cod gets worse! Last half decent cod was MW2 now it's dead battlefield passes it by miles! Any of you guys play ultimate team on FIFA?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

johnny boucher

Forza 5
Fifa 14
Soon to be Battlefield 4


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Added most of you guys , if you see me playing ghost and fancy a game just join me. Been thinking about battlefield 4 but never see anyone on my friends list playing it.


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy Vee

Forza 
Fifa 
Ryze, soon, hopefully.


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

D4V1D1690

Forza 5
Battlefield 4


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

stupid ps3 

FORZA only at the minute


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

o Mr Blobby

Fifa - Could help you guys out on ultimate team if you havnt got much coins 
Cod
Battlefield


----------



## stonerst2014 (Jan 19, 2014)

bunbros2

forza 5
bf 4
ghosts
killer instinct


----------



## IceStorm81 (Aug 30, 2010)

II IceStorm II

Forza 5
Battlefield 4


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

katbloke cod ghosts badly


----------



## Eskiiboi (Feb 17, 2014)

JakeMerr

COD Ghosts
Battlefield
Titanfall
Forza 5
Dead rising

I suck at them all haha


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Oft I better not say lol xbox one basically we'll almost every game out so far :$
IXI SWEENEY IXI
Forza
Dead rising 3
Battlefield
Call of duty
Spider-Man 2
Titanfall
Lego movie game
Lego hobbit
Lego marvel
Need for speed
Halo spartan assault
Killer instinct
Peggle 2
Metal gear solid 
Garden vs zombies
Power star golf
Ryse
Thief 
Strider
Tomb raider
Kinect sport rival
Trials fusion


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Crazy amount of games lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

John74 said:


> Crazy amount of games lol


Your telling me haha :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

admg1

Forza 5
Fifa 14


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm now UntrainedN00B01 as I'm currently locked out of my main account



allan1888 said:


> allan1888
> 
> Forza 5
> Dead rising 3
> ...


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

IL IO ID IG IE

catch me on forza 5 usually


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

PuntoboyGT


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Slevo beavo normally on forza 5 or getting killed on BF4


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Robins1 

Forza 5
Fifa 14
Watchdogs
Titanfall


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

StupidPS3 
BF4 always getting killed,i blame my eyes
Titanfall 
forza 5


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't forget Detailing World Forza 5 BTCC Sunday nights 8 pm for some good racing and banter.

John74 is my gamertag


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have an issue with Forza at the moment when accelerating. Once I fix that I might join in.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

What type of problem ? 

To get better throttle control go into controller advanced settings and remove the dead zones.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

John74 said:


> What type of problem ?
> 
> To get better throttle control go into controller advanced settings and remove the dead zones.


Ahh maybe that's what it is? On full throttle more often than not the car would just stop accelerating, like I've taken my finger off the trigger, but I haven't.

I'm not used to using a controller for racing games, I have a wicked Fanatec setup for my 360 but that's useless now


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

GH0STF1SH

Fifa 15
Forza Motorsport 5
COD


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mouthfuloffmeat


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Private Fluffer


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Robins1


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

John74

Very bored of playing against non talking random people , call of duty , titanfall , Forza etc


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

Hainsey11


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

L clancy


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

GreenyR


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Think I have added everyone now


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Mine is tysst202


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine is ianrobgill


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Add me! McQueen1977


----------

